# Text Colo(u)rs



## Walter (Jan 7, 2004)

I use the new default style and notice that some texts are just not visible or at least not readable. Lighter colours, which are quite well readable on the old TTF green background, turn out to be next to invisible with the light background of the new style. The same goes for some greens which are well readable in the new style but next to invisible in the old TTF green style.

If I want to read those texts I need to either switch the style or highlight the text (which inverts the text/background colours).

Could we maybe reduce the available colours to those which are "safe" with all styles?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 7, 2004)

Walter said:


> I use the new default style and notice that some texts are just not visible or at least not readable. Lighter colours, which are quite well readable on the old TTF green background, turn out to be next to invisible with the light background of the new style. The same goes for some greens which are well readable in the new style but next to invisible in the old TTF green style.
> 
> If I want to read those texts I need to either switch the style or highlight the text (which inverts the text/background colours).
> 
> ...



Scroll to the bottom of this page. You'll find a popup menu in the lower right-hand corner where you can pick the green skin. It will give it to you immediately.

Lotho


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2004)

Walter, I think you should have asked like _this_.


----------



## Walter (Jan 7, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> Scroll to the bottom of this page. You'll find a popup menu in the lower right-hand corner where you can pick the green skin. It will give it to you immediately.
> 
> Lotho


Xacully, this is what I meant with: _If I want to read those texts I need to either switch the style..._

---
LOL, Nóm, now if a little coding/scripting would be allowed within the posts, we could try to figure how to make a text invisible for ALL styles...


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 7, 2004)

The font-colours are a little invisible at times.. But it won't do any good to remove colours, or to keep switching back and forth between Styles. 
If you can't see the text, highlight it (that's how I understoof Nóm's rib-crackingly funny joke ).


----------



## Beorn (Jan 7, 2004)

Walter, if I've interpretted you correctly, you're talking about posts which previously had a dark background. The only really satisfying solution to this would be using all dark backgrounds. The vast majority of posts on TTF do not use colors, so they appear normally.

We'll probably eliminate the vBulletin 3 Silver style and add another dark one within a few weeks...in the mean time, you'll just have to grin and bear it....Sorry I couldn't help.


----------

